# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: اموزش GTK Sharp

## davood_skh

با سلام
كسي ميتونه يك منبع اموزش GTK Sharp معرفي كنه؟
ترجيحا فارسي.
با تشكر.

----------

